# Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.



## GC-FILTER (15. März 2017)

*Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*

Hallo,

aktuell habe ich 2 250 GB 850 EVOs (1x System, 1x Games) und eine WD Red mit 2 TB (Daten). Da nun viele Daten auf meinen NAS wandern werden brauche ich keine 2 TB mehr im PC. Zudem ist die 250er für Windows eh zu groß. 

Ich überlege nun also eine 1TB SSD 850 EVO zu kaufen und diese in 3 Partitionen zu splitten (System, Daten, Games). Gibt es bei zwei getrennten SSDs irgendeinen vorteil? Also außer das diese natürlich physisch von einander getrennt sind was bei einem defekt den schönen Vorteil hat das ich die Games SSD z.B. einfach für das System nehmen kann bis die RMA abgewickelt ist. 

Gibt es da Speed Probleme? Also ich lade gerne viele Daten auf die Datenplatte. System läuft ja eh und wenn ich zocke bin ich normalerweise nicht am runterladen.

Also ergeben sich aus diesen Anforderungen irgendwelche nachteile bei einer große SSD? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß

Filter


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*



GC-FILTER schrieb:


> Ich überlege nun also eine 1TB SSD 850 EVO zu kaufen und diese in 3 Partitionen zu splitten (System, Daten, Games). Gibt es bei zwei getrennten SSDs irgendeinen vorteil?



Wenn eine stirbt sind die Daten der anderen noch da. 
Ansonsten: nein. Einzelne, große SSDs haben eher Vorteile als Nachteile gegenüber mehreren kleinen.



GC-FILTER schrieb:


> Gibt es da Speed Probleme?
> Also ergeben sich aus diesen Anforderungen irgendwelche nachteile bei einer große SSD?


Nein und nein.
Bedenke: Große SSDs sind prinzipbedingt schneller als kleine (da mehr Kanäle parallel genutzt werden können und der Controller mehr Raum zum arbeiten hat).


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*

Zumal bei den 500GiB und 1 TB SSDs auch der Preis/TB geringer ist, als bei den 120 oder 250 GB SSDs.

Partitionen bringen bei SSDs nicht viel, da im Hintergrund die Daten irgendwo vom Controller hingeschrieben werden. Bei HDDs sind die Bereiche tatsächlich fest. 
Partitionierung von SSDs macht also nur Sinn, wenn man einfach Ordnung haben möchte, oder weil man verschiedene Dateisysteme nutzt, z.B. für ein Dualboot.


----------



## GC-FILTER (15. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn eine stirbt sind die Daten der anderen noch da.



Du lachst aber das ist wie du schon sagst tatsächlich ein sehr wichtiges Argument. 

@DKK007

Das mit den Partitionen wusste ich gar nicht. Also bedeutet wenn die Win Partition in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird sind auch alle anderen Partitionen betroffen? Hmm...


Und simultane Zugriffe (Download, Film schauen, Surfen) sollte sich ja nicht unterscheiden zu den zwei kleinen oder? 

Da fällt mir ein ich entpacke auf der Datenplatte (aktuell ja eine HDD) sehr viel. Wenn also die 1TB ihre mit den 3 Partitionen quäle ich so eine Platte natürlich schneller in den Tod oder? Also wegen Daten schreiben, entpacken, löschen, kopieren etc... Geht ja alles auf den "Gesamtzähler" der Platte. Also was sich bis jetzt ja aufgeteilt hatte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*



GC-FILTER schrieb:


> Du lachst aber das ist wie du schon sagst tatsächlich ein sehr wichtiges Argument.



Nur für diejenigen (sehr risikofreudigen), die kein funktionierendes Backup haben. 



GC-FILTER schrieb:


> Also bedeutet wenn die Win Partition in  Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird sind auch alle anderen Partitionen  betroffen? Hmm...


Wenn eine SSD stirbt ist es in 99,999% der Fälle der Controller. Ist dieser tot sind die Daten auf der SSD für die Tonne, egal auf welcher Partition sie waren. Das Laufwerk ist ohne Vorwarnung auf einen schlag unlesbar. Deswegen... Backup...



GC-FILTER schrieb:


> Und simultane Zugriffe (Download, Film schauen, Surfen) sollte sich ja nicht unterscheiden zu den zwei kleinen oder?


Das ist praktisch egal. So viele IOPS kannst du von Hand gar nicht generieren wie eine moderne SSD schafft. 



GC-FILTER schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein ich entpacke auf der Datenplatte (aktuell ja eine HDD)  sehr viel. Wenn also die 1TB ihre mit den 3 Partitionen quäle ich so  eine Platte natürlich schneller in den Tod oder? Also wegen Daten  schreiben, entpacken, löschen, kopieren etc... Geht ja alles auf den  "Gesamtzähler" der Platte. Also was sich bis jetzt ja aufgeteilt  hatte.



Theoretisch ja, praktisch irrellevant.
Wenn du eine 1TB-SSD hast kann man diese in der Größenordnung 3000x komplett beschreiben bis sie tot ist (schlechterer Flash vielleicht auch nur die Hälfte, aber selbst das ist egal wie du gleich siehst). Das sind 3 Petabyte an Daten.
Angenommen du willst deine SSD volle 10 Jahre lang jeden Tag den Gott erschaffen hat voll benutzen. Dann kannst du jeden Tag 820 GB an Daten schreiben. Ausreichend, oder?

Glaub mir, der Controller deiner SSD wird sterben, lang bevor eine 1TB-SSD ihre Schreibgrenze in einem normalen Nutzungsszenario überschritten hat. Bei den meisten Normalnutzern dürfte sofern der Controller nicht stirbt eher der Nutzer sterben bevor man ne SSD totgeschrieben hat - denn bei einer Handvoll GB am Tag dauert das gefühlte 100 Jahre.


----------



## GC-FILTER (15. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur für diejenigen (sehr risikofreudigen), die kein funktionierendes Backup haben.



Backups habe ich mehr als genug. Da leistet eine Kombi aus Acronis und NAS-Sync (inkl. verschlüsselter Online-Backups) beste Arbeit. Nur muss das Backup ja auch irgendwo drauf. Mit 2x 250 GB lach ich ma easy drüber wenn eine in Arsch geht. Aber mit nur einer 1TB muss ich schon mal direkt gut ins Futter gehen und fix ne neue besorgen.  



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Glaub mir, der Controller deiner SSD wird sterben, lang bevor eine 1TB-SSD ihre Schreibgrenze in einem normalen Nutzungsszenario überschritten hat. Bei den meisten Normalnutzern dürfte sofern der Controller nicht stirbt eher der Nutzer sterben bevor man ne SSD totgeschrieben hat - denn bei einer Handvoll GB am Tag dauert das gefühlte 100 Jahre.



Hehehe, sehr amüsant! Hab herzhaft gelacht. 


Aber wo ich gerade von Acronis gesprochen habe. Bei dem wilden verteilen der Inhalte auf der Platte trotz Partitionen tut sich ein Acronis sicher nicht schwer oder? Aktuell mache ich von der System SSD ab und an mal ein komplett Backup inkl. aller Windows Partitionen (EFI und so). Das läuft bei ner großen mit mehr Partitionen genauso oder? Daten liegen halt nur irgendwo auf der Platte wa?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*



GC-FILTER schrieb:


> Aber wo ich gerade von Acronis gesprochen habe. Bei dem wilden verteilen der Inhalte auf der Platte trotz Partitionen tut sich ein Acronis sicher nicht schwer oder? Aktuell mache ich von der System SSD ab und an mal ein komplett Backup inkl. aller Windows Partitionen (EFI und so). Das läuft bei ner großen mit mehr Partitionen genauso oder? Daten liegen halt nur irgendwo auf der Platte wa?



(ausreichend aktuelle Versionen von) Profisoftware wie Acronis haben alle entsprechenden Routinen verbaut um mit SSDs und ihren Eigenheiten (da gibts noch viel mehr) korrekt umzugehen, sprich du als Anwender kannst mit Acronis TrueImage beispielsweise eine SSD genauso backuppen wie es mit einer HDD geht.

Was die SSD intern macht braucht dich (und das Betriebssystem und Acronis) nicht zu interessieren, darf es sogar gar nicht so einfach. Der Controller "emuliert" das Verhalten einer normalen HDD nach außen wenn du beispielsweise Partitionen erstellst, intern auf der SSD sind aber ganz andere Dinge wichtig - der Controller versucht beispielsweise, alle Speicherzellen möglichst gleichmäßig abzunutzen (Wear Levelling) und ab und an wird mal eine kaputte Zelle durch eine Reservezelle ersetzt (Verschleißregulierung), auch ist es nicht egal ob man eine leere zelle beschreibt oder eine schon bestehende abändert/auffüllt da das zu zusätzlichen Schreibvorgängen führt (write Amplification) und vieles mehr. Was da genau wie gemacht wird ist dem Hersteller der SSD vorbehalten und das weiß auch nur dieser und der Controller. Für das Betriebssystem und Programme meldet die SSD ein ganz normales "Festplattenverhalten".


----------



## GC-FILTER (15. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*

Teufelszeug...  

OK, werde jetzt mal die interne Datenplatte zusammenkürzen. Arbeite ab sofort mit den Daten direkt auf dem NAS. Der Sync (Synology - Cloud Station Drive) funktioniert eh nicht. Auf Cloud Station Drive sollte man sich in keinem Fall! Zumindest nicht wenn man alle synchronisierten Files wieder haben möchte.  Musste ich leider beim Hardware-Wechsel feststellen. Zum Glück hab ich aber alles 3x.  Dann mal sehen was ich so wirklich als interne Datenplatte noch brauche. Sind ja nur so ein paar Work-Files und Temporäre Downloads drauf. 

Denke aber es werden dann wohl eher 2x 500GB. 1x 500 partitioniert für System und Games und 500GB für "temporäre" Daten. So hab ich im Notfall auch immer fix ne Ersatzplatte zur Hand.

Also vielen Dank für die nützlichen Informationen! Es war sehr informativ und amüsant . Danke!


----------



## fotoman (15. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*

Nur mal so als Rechenbeispiel:
eine EVO 850 mit 1 TB ist laut Samsung für 150 TB Schreibleistung ausgelegt (in Realität dürfte sie mehr schaffen, aber egal).
Bei 10 Jahren Nutzung wären das 15 TB pro Jahr oder 42 GB pro Kalendertag. Da kannst Du also jeden zweiten Kalendertag ein sinnlos riesiges Spiel installieren und die SSD trotzdem noch 10 Jahre nutzen, falls der Controller so lange durchhält.

Selbst auf meiner als reine Datenplatte genutzten SSD (960 GB Sandisk Ultra II), die fast nur für Videoschnitt und VMs genutzt wird, komme ich auf gerade mal 1,7 TB in 6 Monaten, also 283 GB pro Kalendermonat oder 1 GB Schreibleitung pro Betriebsstunde (laut CrystalDiskInfo).

Die kleine 240 GB System-SSD (die 2. Partition hat mit VM und Backup vermutlich mehr Schreibleistug wie die Systempartition) kommt in 3 Jahren auf 8,4 TB gesamt, also 233 GB pro Monat oder 1,1 GB Schreibleistung pro Betriebsstunde.

Mit CDI kannst Du vermutlcih nachschauen, wie hoch die Schreibleistung Deiner aktuellen SSDs ist (meine Crucial M500 960 GB liefert leider keine Daten, die M500 mit 240 GB dagegen schon, genauso die Sandisk).


----------



## GC-FILTER (16. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*

Hey, 

alles richtig nur wenn ich eine 1TB Platte habe und ein Spiel runterlade auf die Datenpartition und dieses dann auf die Gamespartition installieren sind mal eben 100GB weg. Ist ja alles eine Platte. Und die Games werden sicher nicht kleiner . Meine aktuellen Platten kann ich mit Samsungs Magican Tool auslesen. System Platte ist bei ca. 6 TB und die Games Platte bei 7 TB. Das Alter der beiden Platten ist ca 3 Jahre.

Würde das gerne mal für meine HDD wissen. Die quäl ich ja immer mit so monströsen Downloads.  

Was mach so einen Controller eigentlich am ehesten kaputt? Hitze, reines Glück und Pech, scheiß netzteil ....?


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*

Der HDD ist es egal, wie oft die beschreiben wird. Die lässt sich beliebig oft ummagnetisieren. 

Beim Controller hängt es auch vom Hersteller ab. Früher wurden recht viele Sandforce verbaut, die sich oft schon recht schnell verabschiedet haben. Heute ist es meistens Marvell, Phison, oder einer vom SSD-Hersteller (also Intel, Samsung usw.).


----------



## fotoman (16. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*



GC-FILTER schrieb:


> alles richtig nur wenn ich eine 1TB Platte habe und ein Spiel runterlade auf die Datenpartition und dieses dann auf die Gamespartition installieren sind mal eben 100GB weg.


Das wirst Du aber nicht an jedem zweiten Kalendertag machen (also 180 mal im Jahr). Und selbst dann würde die SSD noch ca. 10 Jahre halten.



GC-FILTER schrieb:


> Ist ja alles eine Platte. Und die Games werden sicher nicht kleiner . Meine aktuellen Platten kann ich mit Samsungs Magican Tool auslesen. System Platte ist bei ca. 6 TB und die Games Platte bei 7 TB. Das Alter der beiden Platten ist ca 3 Jahre.


Macht also zusammen keine 5 TB pro Jahr oder 30 Jahre für die EVO 850 / 1 TB. Da können die Spiele also locker dreimal so groß werden, wenn die SSD für gerade mal 325 Euro "nur" 10 Jahre lang halten soll.



GC-FILTER schrieb:


> Was mach so einen Controller eigentlich am ehesten kaputt? Hitze, reines Glück und Pech, scheiß netzteil ....?


Keine Ahnung. Wenn es nicht geplante Obsoleszenz ist, dann wohl eher der Zufall. Meine zwei defekten SSDs wurden jedenfalls nicht anders behandelt oder eingebaut wie die aktuellen SSDs (teils im selben Gehäuse). Übermäßig heisss sollten die SSDs halt nicht werden (man sollte sie also eher nicht als CPU-Kühlkörper für ein >65W TDP CPU nutzen), das mag keine Elektronik.


----------



## GC-FILTER (16. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*

@DKK007 

Das mit der HDD ist klar. Hätte mich nur mal als Richtwert interessiert um zu sehen was ich einer SSD als Datenplatte angetan hätte. 

Also ich habe bis dato nur Samsung SSDs verwendet. Vor wenigen Tagen ist mir eine 120er einfach in Arsch gegangen. Die hatte ich immer extern in einem Gehäuse. Ist gerade in der RMA und wird dann wohl ne neue geben.

@fotoman

Das stimmt natürlich aber die Platte die ja den Löwenanteil an Schreibarbeit leistet ist ja meine Datenplatte. Die ist da ja nicht dabei. Aber du hast natürlich trotzdem Recht. Zudem hatte ich noch nie eine Festplatte länger als 3 Jahre. Bis auf die WD Reds in meinem NAS und bis dato auch als Datenplatte in meinem PC. Aber die soll ja jetzt nach ca. 4 Jahren auch weg. Und so lange machts ne SSD definitiv mit.


*Eine Frage noch
*
Welche SSDs sind denn sonst noch so zu empfehlen also nicht von Samsung. Die ggf. etwas günstiger aber nicht unbedingt langsamer sind? Oder ist da Samsung immer noch das Optimum? Samsung haut ja gerade wegen Garantie so gut rein. So sehe ich das zumindest.

Ich frag nur weil MediaMarkt gerade ne Aktion hat.

Speicherangebote bei [Mediamarkt] - z.B. WD Elements Desktop 3TB fur 79€, Sandisk 128GB SDXC fur 33€ & Lexar 64GB USB-3.0-Stick fur 11€

Da gibts ne CRUCIAL 1050 GB MX300 SSD für 249,- Euro oder die SAMSUNG 1 TB EVO 850 für 305,- Euro.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*



GC-FILTER schrieb:


> Welche SSDs sind denn sonst noch so zu empfehlen also nicht von Samsung. Die ggf. etwas günstiger aber nicht unbedingt langsamer sind?


"Langsamer" ist so ne Sache.

Die Praxisleistung von modernen SSDs ist wenn du nicht ganz spezielle Anwendungen hast die extrem viel sequentiell schreiben beispielsweise bei allen SSDs auf dem Markt identisch.
Ob du eine High-End SSD aus 2017 kaufst oder ne Mittelklasse-SSD die 5 Jahre alt ist macht wenn du Programme oder Spiele startest oder mal ne Datei/Ordner kopierst oder Windows hochfährst noch oft keine halbe Sekunde Unterschied. Das kannste schlicht vergessen.

Der Grund, Samsungs zu empfehlen war nie dass sie besonders schnell sind sondern dass sie in Anfangszeiten der SSDs vergleichsweise geringe Ausfallraten (Controllertode) hatten. Mittlerweile haben aber auch die anderen hersteller das problem im Griff und es gibt keine modernere SSD mehr die häufig kaputtgeht. Daher ist es heute wie gesagt bis auf spezielle Anwendungen/Anforderungen völlig wurscht ob du ne Samsung, Crucial, Adata, Corsair oder sonstwas kaufst.


----------



## GC-FILTER (17. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*

Ah OK damit hab ich soweit alle Infos die ich brauchte. Ich danke euch allen für die netten Anregungen und Tipps. Tolles Forum! Bin wie immer sehr zufrieden. 

Danke 

LG

Filter


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*

Sagt mal, wie zuverlässig sind eigentlich die Controller in USB Sticks geworden?

Ich überlege mir, bei meinem Laptop einfach einen großen 512 GB Stick als permanente Festplatte immer angesteckt zu lassen, weil ich keinen Slot für ne zweite Festplatte habe und die System-SSD mit 180 GB ist allmählich doch bald voll.

Geht das oder spricht da was dagegen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. März 2017)

*AW: Eine große SSD vs zwei kleine SSDs und eine HDD.*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie zuverlässig sind eigentlich die Controller in USB Sticks geworden?



Kommt auf den Stick an. Die Billigdinger vom Grabbeltisch mit Chinacontroller für 3 cent sterben nach wie vor wie die Fliegen, wenn man dagegen viel Geld für einen sehr guten Stick ausgibt kommen da zu SSDs sehr ähnliche Controller zum Einsatz die auch ähnlich gute Ausfallraten haben wie SSDs.
Natürlich gilt immer: Backup haben, auch bei teuren Laufwerken. Es ist bei einem sehr guten USB-Stick aber nicht mehr zu erwarten, dass er in kurzer Zeit die Grätsche macht.


----------

